# Ham Pretzel Pleasers



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Ham Pretzel Pleasers:
 
3 oz. cream cheese
1 cup ground ham
1/4 cup chopped pecans
1/4 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
Onion juice to taste or grated onion-we like grated onion
Pretzel sticks
1/2 cup parsley
 
Combine cream cheese, ground ham, pecans, Worcestershire sauce and sprinkle of onion juice or grated onion.  Form into about 3 dozen balls.  Roll in crushed parsley and stick pretzel stick in each ball to serve.


----------

